# [Access] Benutzerdefinierte Menüleiste zu einem Formular hinzufügen



## Thomas Darimont (17. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute! Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen,wie ich bei MS Access 2002 bei einem Formular eine Menüleiste hinzufügen kann? Hab schon ein Benutzerdefiniertes Menü erstellt nur wenn ich es dem Formular hinzufügen will, dann geht das zwar aber wenn ich die Formularansicht einschalte, dann ist das menü nicht an dem Formular "angedockt" sondern schwebt frei in der Luft...kann man da was machen...?Hätte das Menu gerne im "normalen" Windowssytle "Datei"_"Bearbeiten"_"usw" Hab auch schon in der Hilfe geschaut aber finde nix brauchbares...

Thx im vorraus...

Gruss Tom


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Dezember 2002)

Wenn Du das Menü bzw. die Symbolleiste erstellst, kannst Du die gleich im Entwurfsmodus an den Fensterrand ziehen. Im Formular legst Du dann nur noch fest, welche Symbolleiste Du haben willst.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. Dezember 2002)

damit kann ich die menüleiste aber nur am Rand bzw. oben bei den anderen Menüleisten positionieren.

Ich hätte das aber gerne so

__________________________________________________________
Formularname____________________________________________|x|
|Stammdaten|Bewegungsdaten|Statistik|...__________________| 
|---------------------------------------------------------|
|Formularinhalt.....                                      |
|                                                         |

Geht das ?


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Dezember 2002)

Nicht mit Access...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. Dezember 2002)

Mist, aber trotzdem danke....

PS.: Schau mal auf http://www.quellcodes.de -> Grafikdemos, dort findest du was von "deinenen" Leuten...

Gruss Tom


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Dezember 2002)

Access ist eben zum Programmieren und auch eigentlich sonst für alles der letzte Dreck. Das bisschen, was man damit machen kann, ist viel zu kompliziert und zum grössten Teil nicht wirklich logisch. 



> PS.: Schau mal auf http://www.quellcodes.de -> Grafikdemos, dort findest du was von "deinenen" Leuten...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. Dezember 2002)

... 
hab doch mal vor längerer Zeit erwähnt, das es ne Demo-Group gibt 
die sich  Asphyxia nennt...

Bis dann Gruss Tom


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Dezember 2002)

Ach ja... da war ja noch was... Aber mit Grafik hab ich (leider?) nicht so viel zu tun.


----------

